# 10 week old pup sleeping all the time



## joeinsa (Jan 26, 2008)

I have had Angel since she was 8 weeks. She is now 10 weeks old. She sure does spend alot of time sleeping. Does anyone else have that same type of puppy? She is recovering from parvo and giardia so maybe that has something to do with it??


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

eat, sleep, poop. eat sleep poop. play for 10 minutes. eat sleep poop. eat sleep poop. play for 10 minutes. that's pretty much a 10 week old's schedule.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Angel has had a major trauma in her short life! I imagine it will take her a little while to bounce back. 

How is she feeling now?


----------



## joeinsa (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah that sounds about right... That described our day today. I guess I should not be complaining.


----------



## joeinsa (Jan 26, 2008)

She seems to be recovering well. I am still feeding her little portions more times thru out the day(and her meds). Her appetite is great. Her stools are not solid just a little moist. I was told it would take a couple of weeks to get normal. Other than that she is doing fine. I will post a pic of her tomorrow.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank goodness she is doing well. Marley is 9 weeks now and is probably much the same as Angel. When she plays, she plays hard, and when she sleeps she sleeps good!! I hope Angel is feeling better soon though. It will probably take a few weeks for her to be 100%.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think Angels little body is still recovering. She was very very sick and you can't expect her to be in the Vet on IV's one week and tearing up the world the next week.

I an glad she is doing better.


----------



## joeinsa (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Angel I took after she came home from the puppy hospital.








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

look at the size of those paws!!! good looking girl...if i didnt know any better i would say she looked perfectly fine...im glad she is feeling better


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

The shaved areas for her IV lines do make her paws look even more huge than they already are. She's adorable. I'm so glad to hear she's home and OK. I worried about her. I know how scary it is when a little one is that sick.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

She is adorable....I'm glad she is feeling better.


----------

